# pre formed corner seats



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm starting a kerdi shower in a week or so and was figuring on using a preformed corner seat which I have not installed one of those yet. I'm not sure what brand yet, it'll be whatever Dal stocks or sells...
Anyway, how do you install these cuz I haven't found much intall info on the net for fin pan etc... I'm thinking it would be cleaner and less agrivation, seams etc... to kerdi walls and floor complete and then set the seat and kerdi over that after... no? Also, do you thinset those to the wall or use that kerdi fix or nobel seal?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

My Dal stocks Noble. If you get one of those, they're super easy to install. Do you're complete waterproofing (Kerdi if the case). Set the Noble bench in place (over the Kerdi) with thinset. Caulk the perimeter of the bench with 100% silicone. That's it. No need to do anything to the bench. Just tile directly over.

:thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like a winner!
Thanks bro...a buddy of mine was telling me how he just got done building one and kerdi over it... he said it was a pain in the rear soooo ill def take your option


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> My Dal stocks Noble. If you get one of those, they're super easy to install. Do you're complete waterproofing (Kerdi if the case). Set the Noble bench in place (over the Kerdi) with thinset. Caulk the perimeter of the bench with 100% silicone. That's it. No need to do anything to the bench. Just tile directly over.
> 
> :thumbup:


Any specific brand of silicone that u frequent for that app?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't like to stock silicone so I only buy it when I need it. So my local supplier has DAP Silicone Sealant.

Has worked fine for me, especially in this application.
http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=159&SubcatID=25


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Nuther kestion... are the schluter corner seats the same way as noble or should those get kerdi? I think my dal has the schluter ones...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Das Schluter doesn't have pre-made benches. You can build them out of Kerdi-Board but I think that's mucho more expensive than a Noble bench; especially after you consider the cost of labor to assemble the thing.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It was SB-41 in the 2010 price book. 106 retail


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:



> It was SB-41 in the 2010 price book. 106 retail


Pg, 97


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Alrighty then. Never heard of them, no install instruction online. :blink:

Since they are the same material as the pans and curbs, I'd suspect they want the benches covered with Kerdi also.

The Noble bench seems a lot easier. Just sayin.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg, its gonna be a good day cuz I tought something to angus 
I haven't delt much at the dal so imma find out if they sell the noble...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Omg, its gonna be a good day cuz I tought something to angus


:laughing:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Kerdi-ing over a wood constructed corner seat isn't really that much of a PITA. But the Noble seats have got to be easier, albeit more expensive (out of pocket anyhoo). I also didn't know Schluter was making corner seats. :blink:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's another cool way to make a Kerdi corner seat with returns. Those are 12" quad blocks I get at my local mason supply. Much faster than framing out of wood.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Greg, 

You using an angle grinder to cut the CB, or you chippin it w/ a hammer? I've often thought of doing it w/ the CB, but have stayed in my comfort zone w/ carpentry seats.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> You using an angle grinder to cut the CB, or you chippin it w/ a hammer? I've often thought of doing it w/ the CB, but have stayed in my comfort zone w/ carpentry seats.


With that particular corner seat all you have to cut is the solid blocks on the top. I cut them with the wet saw. But yes, you can use an angle grinder. I use a segmented blade such as this when doing so.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I only use http://www.innoviscorp.com/better-bench for shower benches now.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been very hesitant to use any floating benches yet. I just always thought that it would be a real PITA to get down and clean the skuz that inevitably will build up on the upper inside corners. Am I worrying over nothing??

Just seems like a perfect breeding ground for mildew.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

We sell both the Innovis better benches and all the Noble benches and niches. They are both big sellers are realitively easy to work with.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Greg, that's a pretty sweet deal to use those blocks! I'm sure the customers like to see that kind of solid install for a seat...
I wussed out and ordered a nobel from dal... :/


----------

